# Intro, and Hello...  Plus a 59-61 Murray Sonic Flite to Restore.



## PtJudeRI

Hi everyone, I just joined up here, and wanted to say hello and get my feet wet.  I'm jumping onto this forum looking for some help and ideas restoring a Murray Sonic Flite that, like many have, came out of my Grandmother's basement.  This was my father's bike, and is complete, and in pretty decent shape, despite some minor rust pitting and some grime on the paint.  I am not looking at this bike for collectors value ( I haven't seen it as a sought after bike  ) but rather to just have a cool retro ride to add to my current garage.  I do have a few questions about the Logos/Decals/Paint job; The headlight; and the tail markers:  

Here goes-

One of the main defects on the bike is the missing Murray lettering on the tank.  Unlike the pinstriping on the bike, this seems to be all stickers...  Any place to find replacements??  If not, I do some graphic design work, and I think I am going to make new ones...  If it comes down to that, I'm gonna give the frame to a motorcycle shop for a new paint job, and then have stickers and striping redone to replicate the original look.

Headlight!  Its a Delta Flight headlight with nice fins on it, mounted to the Fender, and has the lens still in it...  If this is of Value, I may part this out, as I was going to gut it and build an LCD lens for it.  Takers on the light??  Photos will follow in a day or so.

Tail Markers- These little reflectors are dying to be powered!  Does anyone know of a site for building lights (LCD parts) to fit something like this? If not, I may part these out as well and replace them with motorcycle accent lights as well... 

Lastly: Im looking to update the red saddle w/white trim to a similar looking modern construction saddle.  I have looked at a few places, but red seems to be out of style.  Is there anyplace you can recommend for me??

THanks for any help!!!

Ryan


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Welcome Ryan! The Flite era Murrays are cool bikes, and starting to get noticed in the collector community. But, no repop parts or decals for them, yet. These days, you're basically out of luck on a modern red seat unless you have one recovered! (Or if Electra or Felt intro's a modern cruiser with one) Generally we recommend cleaning the original paint if possible, as it's onlt original once! But, since they made so many of these bikes, I don't think you'll upset anyone repainting it.


----------



## partsguy

I can't help you on this one, but good luck with your build and post pics!

EDIT: Adam, you replied just before I did, so I would like to add that I am "restoring" (ok, really heavily cleaning) a 1961 Flite era Murray. It is a Meteor Flite to be exact. I'm going to resell it when I'm done. If you would like to see the progress, just go to General Discussion and look for a Meteor Flite build thread. I can probably pinpoint the eact year for yours if you post the serial number that is located on the rear dropout.


----------



## PtJudeRI

Thanks guys, I will be getting over and taking a few shots of the bike tonite...  As far as the new seat, thats a bummer...    I do want a new saddle for the bike, so I will probably keep the old one for the original feel.  I was surprised that the original tire and tubes are intact, and hold air.  I washed the bike, inflated, and went for a spin...  not too shabby, although the front hub does have a bit of play in it...  I will try to post some photos asap.


----------



## PCHiggin

Check this out,saw it yesterday.

Pat

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?10072-Need-vintage-decals


----------



## PtJudeRI

Nice, thanks so much!


----------



## PtJudeRI

*Photos*












As promised, here are some photos of the bike as she currently stands.  I think overall, it is in very nice condition, but as I have a touch of OCD, and I want my dad to get that twinkle in his eye, we are going all out here.  Chrome parts to be re-chromed, Painted parts to be repainted, and I have begun to Vector all the pinstripe work on the bike.  So here we go! May have to do this in two installments...


----------



## PtJudeRI

A few more shots of the bike...


----------



## PtJudeRI

And now disassembled.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

OK, we would actually say don't repaint that, it's still in too good of shape! But, it's your bike...


----------



## PtJudeRI

And here is the first round of Graphics redos...  I am going to simplify the chainguard a bit, and remove some of the white striping, and in its place, have white lettering in this more "Atomic" script.  I think it has a certain swing to it... The Murray is a bit closer to the original, but I am eliminating the orange accent/shadow, and going with just white and gold.


----------



## PtJudeRI

Adamtinkerer said:


> OK, we would actually say don't repaint that, it's still in too good of shape! But, it's your bike...





Well, Im still debating on the paint....  but the chrome is a foregone conclusion....


----------



## Adamtinkerer

PtJudeRI said:


> Well, Im still debating on the paint....  but the chrome is a foregone conclusion....




It'll be much cheaper to replace parts like the bars, stem, crank, chainring, and rims than replate them. -Unless you have a friend w/a plating shop!!


----------



## partsguy

So much of that paint is still nice...I'll be sick a little bit, but it is your project after all.

PtJudeRI, I don't know if this is somethinhg you want to finish quick or make money on, or what, but finding the exact, correct part for a Classic BICYCLE, is VERY DIFFICULT. It can be a long process, so if you want to just finish the restoration and get on it and ride, I suggest you have all the parts cleaned, and sent to a chrome plater. Want to replace them? You may be sitting for a while. Bikes aren't cars, thousands of people still crush them in a scrap yard every day making parts near impossuible to find.


----------



## James White

nice, i would never redo one in that condition ive put much worse bikes in local parades thats a real nice survivor...


----------



## Santee

I concur Paint looks good. I surfed Pt Judith back in the 70,s took a long road trip. Matunick as well! Ankle slapper waves.


----------



## Re-Cyclist

Nice bikes those late 50s early 60s Murrays. My wife and I bought a set of these some years back to use as riders. My wife is on the blue Astroflite (second from left) and my neighbor is on the red Stratoflyte (third from right). I'm on the Jaguar. Every so often, we'll take the Murrays on a ride through town and always get a "thumbs up" from someone who appreciates the "space age" look. Also, for what it's worth, I'd agree that your bike looks too nice to repaint. Ride and enjoy!


----------



## jhbruce4

the third bike from the right looks like an Astro Flite by Murray. i have one of those but i need the lenses covering the light bulbs. know where i can find any? thanks.


----------



## Re-Cyclist

jhbruce4 said:


> the third bike from the right looks like an Astro Flite by Murray. i have one of those but i need the lenses covering the light bulbs. know where i can find any? thanks.




The third bike from the right is Identified on the chain guard as a Strato Flite, however, aside from the colors, and the fact that one is a men's bike and one is a ladies, the bikes are identical. Both have the same dual headlight and lens. They also both have the "flying saucer" tail light on the rear carrier which can't be seen in the picture. I don't know where you can find a lens right now, but I'll keep a lookout. It's one of those parts that shouldn't be too expensive when you find it. The problem is finding it. It's pretty fragile, so I imagine not many survived.


----------



## PCHiggin

Hi,That's a sweet original bike. You NEVER find vintage Murrays in that shape. Your bike, but it would be a shame to lose that nice original paint and graphics,not to mention the bike will be worth less repainted than original. It's kinda' like cleaning an old gun or silver,YOU JUST DON"T DO IT. My $.02......P.S. If you decide to just clean and reassemle it,DON"T USE WINDEX!! It will remove and or ruin any silk screens instantly. I learned that lesson the hard way on a nice '64 Schwinn Racer chainguard.

Pat


----------



## partsguy

Well? Any updates?


----------



## Re-Cyclist

Yea. I learned my lesson too. I was using another all purpose spray cleaner on a Schwinn Stingray seat and inadvertently got some on the seat tag. The graphics disappeared instantly.


----------



## jhbruce4

please keep me in mind if you find any lenses. my email address is jhbruce4@cox.net. thanks.


----------



## ozzmonaut

I had a 59 sonic flite, black frame, red/white tank, guard and seat. Mine was all original and very close to mint. I agree on keeping the paint. But my rims were just like every other chrome rim, just with a bendix redband hub. So replacement may actually be better than the cost to rechrome. Besides, in most cases a basic chrome replate won't last nearly as long as the original stuff. Either way, I guess you just have to weigh the costs against your vision of the final product. To me it looks like a couple days of cleaning, regreasing, more cleaning. And then riding. But then again, I get that "gleam in my eye" sitting on a beat up old classic.


----------



## Garfed

I do not know if this is somethinhg to complete fast or make money, or whatever, but finding the exact, right part of the classic bike, it is very difficult. It can be a lengthy process, so if you want to just restore and get it done, riding, I suggest you put all the parts cleaning, and sent a chrome Pratt...


----------



## wheeliebob

*Delta Flight headlight*

Ryan,

Any chance you still have that Delta Flight headlight for the Sonic Flite still available?  My wife has a 1959 Teal Murray girl's Sonic Flite - all original, but missing headlight.  I know this is a longshot, since your post was almost 2 years ago, but we just joined and started looking around.

Dave


----------



## PtJudeRI

*A few years later*

How time flies.  Sorry this thread died on the vine.  Life, and all its fun, sometimes gets in the way of hobbies.  Well, to the bane of some, the joy of others, I went ahead with a restoration of the bike.  Its just in my nature.  So everything you see, save the seat, grips, and pedals is original to the bike.  I am not a paint expert by any means, so I enlisted the help of the guys at Circle A cycles here in Providence.  Masters, all of them.  Im picking up the bike tomorrow, but they sent me some teaser pics today...  I love what they did two toning the headlight.  really sharp.  In answer to the above question, I still do have the Delta light, and no, Im not parting with it.  sorry


----------



## PtJudeRI

Wheeliebob,

This light is on eBay, and may fit your needs.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301233796765


----------



## krateman

James White said:


> nice, i would never redo one in that condition ive put much worse bikes in local parades thats a real nice survivor...




I absolutely agree. It is a shame to replate and repaint(especially an incorrect paintjob) this survivor. It is only original once and the value has  plummeted on this bike, just like refinishing a period piece of furniture. If this bike was quite rusty and lots and lots of scratching all over the paint, I would get an exact match paint and re-do this bike exactly like it was to begin with. That's how collectors like me, want to see these vintage bikes, if we want to buy them. I know you will most likely keep this bike, but that paint is from the time your father was a young man and now it's gone. Patina is a big part of what makes these bikes we love, so appealing. They don't look vintage with brand new paint and chrome.


----------



## PtJudeRI

Agreed, but when I gave it to my dad last week, he was floored, and said it looked like it did in the store window when he was drooling over it.  He was over the moon with it.


----------

